# F@H TrashTalk Thread



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 29, 2009)

Just good ol' fashioned ribbing about our favorite subject. Let the points race begin and bring your best trash talk!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

Let's go you two.......where you at...you know who you are


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

That's for El/Bogi

*Don't get very happy with the TOP Producers @ the moment! *

It will get me one week to be BACK where I BELONG 

AFTER BUCK...

OF COURSE


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea? Well not even Buck is safe. I'm coming for you Buck. Very, very slowly.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

YEP...

KEEP dreaming, just take care with the WET ones


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Yea? Well not even Buck is safe. I'm coming for you Buck. Very, very slowly.



 Wow talk about some serious trash talk there I couldn't even do that, I'm not worthy enough 

Mmaakk-when you said "I hope you have something HUGE coming up", where you scared that I might have something that will displace you from your 2 spot overall?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

You know I should take pity on Bogmali. I should let him catch up, I mean I'm still ahead of him in the standings and I'm sure its cold in the shadow of my greatness.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

That's what everybody says when they're getting ready to get run over and eat some skid marks


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 29, 2009)

Trash


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That's what everybody says when they're getting ready to get run over and eat some skid marks




I just hope I don't crush your dreams as you pull up along side me. I'll give you a pat on the cheek then show you my ass from then on as I blast out of your reach.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

FIRST

Let's keep this VERY CLEAR: I came up with this thread idea. SOOO RESPECT!!



mmaakk said:


> Hehe, what about a "smack talk" thread??
> 
> UOAAA a love the competition
> 
> ...in the end, who wins is F@H. *Competition generates (for us) more Work Units done*




SECOND

BOGI -->> I have no fear. The *force* is with me!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

Your confidence will be your undoing. 

I will be the Ewok to your AT-ST! The Snowspeeder to your AT-AT! THE X-WING TO YOUR DEATH STAR!

You may not be afraid now. Oh, you will be. You will be.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> FIRST
> 
> Let's keep this VERY CLEAR: I came up with this thread idea. SOOO RESPECT!!



I'll give you that  



mmaakk said:


> BOGI -->> I have no fear. The *force* is with me!



But "the force" is stronger with me


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

Notice that nobody else is doing this ATM? Weird.........


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

We*EL*, let's see.
*
That's for the whole TPU World:*

I've been reading and seeing pics of so many threads about Water Cooling and stuff...

WHAT ABOUT KEEP YOUR CPU VERY COOL WHILE CRUNCHING SOME WORK UNITS????


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali your folding name is "bogmali" (without the "") right? wanna make sure before i switch my rig over to your name that it is the right one


----------



## Disparia (Apr 29, 2009)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

CPU Folder Takes #2!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711
> 
> CPU Folder Takes #2!




I intend to take my rightful place back Damn power outage


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry Jizzler but your 19K won't be enough...

Give me one week!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> bogmali your folding name is "bogmali" (without the "") right? wanna make sure before i switch my rig over to your name that it is the right one



That is correct Sir and you do not have to do this since I can take on El and Mmaakk by myself but if you insist, I cannot refuse such a generous offer


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Give me one week!




By that time I would be looking at my rearview mirror and seeing someone very familiar......El you wanna take a wild guess who that is?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That is correct Sir and you do not have to do this since I can take on El and Mmaakk by myself but if you insist, I cannot refuse such a generous offer



Hummmmm...

Now I see where the extra points are coming from :shadedshu


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That is correct Sir and you do not have to do this since I can take on El and Mmaakk by myself but if you insist, I cannot refuse such a generous offer



I know i don't have to but i already did. hell you helped me out with the other rig so it doesn't hurt for me to help out. right now i only have the 8800GT folding will get the CPU going later and will setup the other rigs again. 


mmaakk said:


> Hummmmm...
> 
> Now I see where the extra points are coming from :shadedshu



can't be because of me(yet) i JUST set mine under his name about 2mins ago


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hummmmm...
> 
> Now I see where the extra points are coming from :shadedshu



Not quite there Sherlock....There's more coming......hint, hint



p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i don't have to but i already did. hell you helped me out with the other rig so it doesn't hurt for me to help out. right now i only have the 8800GT folding will get the CPU going later and will setup the other rigs again.
> 
> 
> can't be because of me(yet) i JUST set mine under his name about 2mins ago




Damn, we got 'em thinking already POS


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can't be because of me(yet) i JUST set mine under his name about 2mins ago



Please don't get me wrong... is laugh time


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Please don't get me wrong... is laugh time




It is and can I take one of those from your Avatar?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

My avatar is ROCK solid!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

My favorite too


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess El had to go night-night or he just couldn't keep up (the same way he's folding)


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

Just you wait. They laughed at me too. I showed them. I showed THEM ALL! Standing atop the pile of dead rabbits, laughing! They said I couldn't do it, they said it was ludicrous. Well now that's whats in store for you. All of you. Even you, Sneeky. Don't think I don't see you, being all there and such.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I guess El had to go night-night or he just couldn't keep up (the same way he's folding)



+1

and thanks for the avvy comment


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll have you all quivering! Crying, lamenting! Forming parties to take down my awesomeness! I am the Sentinels to the X-men. I AM GALACTUS TO THE GALAXY! 

I've really got to stop pulling out these nerd quotes.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

OK folks, that's all for today! Everybody goto sleep!

Buck, this thread made my day! Thanks Again!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

I probably should too, I've already smack talked 2 mods. Its only 10:15. Oh man.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

MM,EL,Bog
what are you guys folding with?
Bog i know your folding with atleast a 8800GT 4850e and 5kBE


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

Current
*2 x 9800 GTXs @ 766/1915/1148  *
   -> I need to unlink the core and shaders, drop the core clock and boost the shader clock. This would get me a few extra hundred PPD. Now I'm running the GPU2 console clients on these, not the systray clients. With my OC on these I've managed to get at least 4200 PPD (on 511 pointers which usually are done in 2 hours 50 minutes) and upwards of 6600PPD (though I can't remember the high end off hand).

*Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 3.8 GHz*
   -> I got here by only bumping the FSB to 400. I could probably squeeze alot more out of this and still have it be a fine 24h OC, but I'm brand new to OC'ing so I haven't broken out of my shell yet. On this I'm running VMWare folding, which allows me to take advantage of the A2 core for Linux. In the coming days I'll be grabbing some USB flash drives (3 total). Reason being is that the VMWare virtual disk 'runs out of room' for lack of a more technical explanation. This lowers my PPD by around 500 - 1000 in total. However when saving to a USB drive instead of a virtual disk, this error does not occur. 1 Flash drive will be used for the E8500, 2 will be used for my upcoming project. At the top end, she pulls 3300PPD however due to the 'attempt to access beyond end of device' error it soon drops to 2300 - 2700 PPD. Before VMWare I'd average 1400-1700.

Planned
*2 x GTX 260 216 (65nm or 55nm)*
   -> I'm not sure of the clocks but they will be OC'd as well to a nice stable OC. Again I'm not going balls to the wall on this, only getting more out of them. These will run the console client.

*Core 2 Quad Q9450*
   -> I tested this briefly before booting up my main rig again (only 1 power supply at the moment). I was able to OC it with a 400FSB easily, and again I'm sure I can reach higher clocks. It will be running 2 VMWare clients saving to two USB flash drives (you need to keep 1 USB drive per VMWare client).

I average 12-14k with my current setup, and I hope to bring out an additional 15-18k with my planned setup. Where I'll stand at the end of it, I'm not sure as I'm not 100% on the PPDs I'd be pulling from my planned, or how much of a gain I'd see in fixing my VMWare client.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

Current
Main Rig: GTX275 stock clocks
Back-up: (2) GTS250 stock clocks
Folding Farm: (2) 8800GS, (2) 8800GTS320

Planned
It's secret for now but it has something to do with the numbers 2.....9......and........5


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

My post is longer. Looks like I beat you there too. 

Oh, and bring your i7 wielding GTX295s. Bring it.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My post is longer. Looks like I beat you there too.
> 
> Oh, and bring your i7 wielding GTX295s. Bring it.




Dude, it's too early to be doing but anyways-an OCed GTX295 folding in my rig will just add more to your pain and accelerate your displacement


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2009)

Thing that bugs me is its a bad time to be buying GTX260s. Right now you can get them new for only a few dollars more than what people are still trying to sell them at. However I have to hold you off seeming how you suck so much. Maybe I should just get some GTS250s or 9800GTX+s for the time being, get a 4 PCI-E slot board later for a third rig, put the current 9800GTXs and whatever I pick up on that and upgrade my first 2 rigs with bigger cards. Thing is I'm not made of money, thus why you suck so much.


I could always pick up a second job as a pizza delivery guy. It'd help fund my project, and they're supposed to get tips and sex for tips and influential substances for tips... what's the downside?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 29, 2009)

*28 ??*

Hey Bogi???

That's all you can bring??

*Miserable 28K* 







Sorry m8 but the 36.7K over there is shining bright 

Is better you rethink your 295 plan...

...I suggest you to get 2 of them


----------



## bogmali (Apr 29, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hey Bogi???
> 
> That's all you can bring??
> 
> ...





I was at 30K plus and then I decided to crunch my CPUs so there you go. Well, it was nice while I had it (while you were gone) and that 2 spot does feel warm doesn't it

Who says anything about GTX295 I did say it has something to do with the #'s 2, 9, and 5 but not in that order

I only have 3 rigs right now folding (and crunching) so it is almost impossible to catch up to you Mmaakk TBH and shit-talking aside but I still have something left up my sleeve to match you on the daily producers list


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 30, 2009)

Dear TPU folding@home colleagues.

I have a tough confession, hope you all support me afterwords.

*I’ve been drinking and folding!*

Pande Group gave me a red card, minus 5 points on my folding’s license and said that next time I’m losing it!

My GPU’s Client never stopped complaining and told FahCore_11 about it. What a situation, FahCore_11 sad he’s burning down the house!!! Yep, everybody knows how *HOT* this guy gets!

At least FahCore_14 came to me with some candy and *cooled* down the situation…

AAF@H meeting is next Tuesday.

Cheers

mmaakk


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

AA as in Alcoholics Anonymous

Wait, you can't be drinking that much cause those Heineken's looked like they were never touched


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

You're drunk right now aren't you?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2009)

He is


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 30, 2009)

C'mon you all. Folding is hard work...

Entertainment is very necessary here!

BTW, I just had a "Rickard's White" proudly made in Toronto!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

That's ok, his WUs are just a little slurred and with less inhibitions. Now if he'd done some halucinatory substances, Pande group would be getting WUs back that reported they'd found the face of god.


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2009)

Hey El-have you checked your rearview mirror lately? There is someone back there that does not plan on being there that long


----------



## mmaakk (May 1, 2009)

Just to let "someone" knowing. Next update, I'm back to my spot of 20 Top Producers!


----------



## bogmali (May 1, 2009)

wtf: Had to rain on my parade eh. OK, I'll give it back to you but remember that "secret" thing will happen but not until next week so enjoy it while it lasts

Soooo on another note, you "two" are scared to crunch with WCG for TPU I haven't seen any of you sign up Scared that I will put on some hurting


----------



## mmaakk (May 1, 2009)

Please, go for it (WCG). Nothing against, but my idea is sticking with one project and doing it my best!


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2009)

Eh, you know whats really pathetic? That sod El Fiendo. I mean this big talking mealy mouthed little piece of crusty panties thinks he's big stuff. Got news for you bud, you're not. I'd rather crunch on a frozen tampon then spend any time trying to determine if you've got any sort of personality. You suck. Plain and simple.

In other news I'm getting 'miffed'. So far I've had 3 people leave me hanging at 'I'll send you Paypal' for X item. Is it my breath? Something else? 

Oh, and more 511 pointers than I can shake a stick at.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

Well just saw the thread and 

Think I will post a little SS to keep the fire stocked -








Come on guy's..No6 ...and I haven't started to crap talk yet


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2009)

You'll be #7 if I can ever get a PSU nailed down and shipped to me. Oh, and some vid cards, but I think the addition of my q9450 would be enough to unseat you.


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You'll be #7 if I can ever get a PSU nailed down and shipped to me. Oh, and some vid cards, but I think the addition of my q9450 would be enough to unseat you.



El ???? Hold on to I scroll down the list to I see who that is ...


I think we need more than that wee CPU to start a challenge !!


----------



## johnspack (May 2, 2009)

Jeez,  even I've been doing 6k days lately,  and not even trying!  7k today,  and I only fold part time on 2 little video cards! I keep having very low days when I work,  so I'm not staying on the top producers list..  but I see a lot of people that could be doing much better!!!  Wait till I get my 285 working part time,  I'll kick many butts!  Get cranking guys!  Fold ON  Oops,  just checked,  I'm back in the top 20 again?  C'mon guys,  I shouldn't be even close,  fold harder!!!

Oh no!  I'm now upto 16th on the top 20 producers list?  Man are you guys backing off.  What's a matter,  afraid you'll pop a breaker?  This is a bad trend......
Top 20 Producers
Rank
Team 	User
Name 	Points
24hr Avg 	Points
Total
1 	Buck_Nasty 	69,847 	13,242,834
2 	mmaakk 	28,159 	5,353,528
3 	bogmali 	20,156 	803,367
4 	Beertintedgoggles 	17,161 	1,912,525
5 	Oily_17 	16,651 	1,803,154
6 	Jizzler 	15,396 	732,554
7 	DanMiner 	14,256 	4,063,736
8 	El_Fiendo 	12,865 	855,551
9 	Dadi_oh 	11,940 	2,644,037
10 	stanhemi 	10,487 	1,299,479
11 	Birdman86 	9,938 	1,957,856
12 	mx500torid 	9,834 	514,646
13 	Kursah 	7,834 	2,692,450
14 	sneekypeet 	7,548 	670,855
15 	newtekie1 	6,029 	3,857,212
16 	CamelJock 	5,492 	1,089,851
17 	Mindweaver 	5,337 	71,891
18 	rangerone766 	5,323 	1,980,215
19 	thebluebumblebee 	5,141 	349,124
20 	GilbertQC 	4,731 	138,010


----------



## mmaakk (May 3, 2009)

Hey Bogi, I have one for you...

Up to a challenge??






What about reaching 900,000 before "El Matador" does??


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 3, 2009)

bogmali said:


> wtf: Had to rain on my parade eh. OK, I'll give it back to you but remember that "secret" thing will happen but not until next week so enjoy it while it lasts
> 
> Soooo on another note, you "two" are scared to crunch with WCG for TPU I haven't seen any of you sign up Scared that I will put on some hurting



have you seen alittle higher PPD with me folding for you? I only have the 8800 folding.I have the CPUs running WCG(under my name tho)


----------



## mmaakk (May 3, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> MM,EL,Bog
> what are you guys folding with?
> Bog i know your folding with atleast a 8800GT 4850e and 5kBE



Sorry for the late answer:


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Back the hell up boys, guess who just started folding again. Topping out at a tasty 50 degrees celcius and cranking out 8K ppd, you lot best look sharp when I storm back up the leader board


----------



## bogmali (May 3, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hey Bogi, I have one for you...
> 
> Up to a challenge??
> 
> ...




Dude, it's not going to be a challenge but a harsh reality to someone named "El Matador" I will get there before he does

@pos-yes I have and thanks

@kyle-whatever dude Did you check on your boy Ricky to see if he's OK after Manny gave him some extra strength ambien


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 4, 2009)

If you read this, what the hell do you have under the hood Oily??  You throw up some big ass numbers when you fold for over 24hrs. straight.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

I wish I understood what bog meant


----------



## bogmali (May 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I wish I understood what bog meant



Come on m8, you know exactly what I am talking about If not, here it is:

http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news;_ylt=AslsuAfwuLNxZVDAFNRLoyWUxLYF?slug=ap-pacquiao-hatton&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Ah, I dont follow boxing mate. Kinda like water off a ducks back


----------



## oily_17 (May 4, 2009)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> If you read this, what the hell do you have under the hood Oily??  You throw up some big ass numbers when you fold for over 24hrs. straight.



Going full bore - 
2x  HD4870
2x  9600GSO
1x  260GTX (soon to be 2 (or 4 if get new board))
1x  HD3870
+ the SMP clients, but changed the CPU's over to WCG now.

All cards overclocked till death 
I dont fold 24/7 all the time, on all the cards, as the wife gives off about the noise 

But I hope to move all my rigs to a dedicated room soon so they all can run 24/7


----------



## mmaakk (May 5, 2009)

Damn it!!

My fiance complaints about the noise all the time


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 5, 2009)

I've got a whole dedicated computer/hobby/music/crap everywhere room so I can run 24/7 with none of the bitching


----------



## oily_17 (May 5, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Damn it!!
> 
> My fiance complaints about the noise all the time



As if they dont make any noise  



Beertintedgoggles said:


> I've got a whole dedicated computer/hobby/music/crap everywhere room so I can run 24/7 with none of the bitching



That's what I would like...but looks as if I am headed for the attic ..or out the door if she reads the top part of post


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Well Bog, you've caught some luck. I've been getting walloped with bad luck a bit, and a couple of the things that have happened in your favor are:

1) Power outage knocked my computer out for 6 hours yesterday
2) Power supply and GTX 260, even though ordered express, missed the shipment yesterday.

Now I'll have them tomorrow but you'll most likely have passed me by a small margin. Enjoy it while you can, because the first chance I get I'll be stepping on your vile throat. However it won't be long lived. It seems this weekend coming up I'm being forced into vacation. I was just made aware that I'm driving into the mountains here for 4 days and that I'm going to enjoy it. But you know I figured its all good. I'll have the power to obliterate all life from you in due time. It will be even more sweet giving you a taste of victory first, only to drop you into the belly of the beast where you will be slowly digested for a thousand years.

Repent Bogmali of Techpowerup, for your time is nigh.


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2009)

just so you know, I'm adding another farm consisting of 1X9800GX2 and 2X9800GTX+


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

Well then.

Oily 17 I'm coming for you! I'll crush the air from your chest, and grip your heart with iron fingers until it beats no more! Your time is nigh!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 6, 2009)

bog tonight i am going back to folding under my name after the GPU WU is done.


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> just so you know, I'm adding another farm consisting of 1X9800GX2 and 2X9800GTX+



Edited.

Bogi, great job! I'm replacing the finger ""


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/images/smilies/bird.gif



Don't hate bro


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Don't hate bro



mmaakk over pressure 

Fortunately I'm back to Brazil in September, cooling down on my favorite beach 

Buck, sorry about the finger. Only used because me and Bogi are trash talking buddies


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> mmaakk over pressure
> 
> Fortunately I'm back to Brazil in September, cooling down on my favorite beach
> 
> Buck, sorry about the finger. Only used because me and Bogi are trash talking buddies


Canada to Brazil? Talk about extreme changes. September is the beginning of Spring down there, right?


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Fortunately I'm back to Brazil in September, cooling down on my favorite beach



Care to bring us back something I mentioned it on the WCG thread


----------



## mmaakk (May 6, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Canada to Brazil? Talk about extreme changes. September is the beginning of Spring down there, right?



Where I'm going - Northeast Brazil - Is summer the whole year. The coldest over there is like +18C 

If you go to South Brazil, than yes, we have the 4 seasons.




bogmali said:


> Care to bring us back something I mentioned it on the WCG thread



I guess the best choice is you going to visit me over there!


----------



## johnspack (May 7, 2009)

C'mon guys!  I'm at 17th place in top 20 producers list!  Some one beat me please!  Part time folder here,  kicking butt still apparently...  crank it up guys!  I shouldn't even be close to the top 20 producers list!  Fold  fold fold!


----------



## mmaakk (May 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I normally run them part time, but have been running them 24/7 lately to *catch up* on PPD.



I'm just wondering...

Who's Buck trying to catch up with


----------



## El Fiendo (May 9, 2009)

Oh, Mr. Bogmali? I believe you failed Mmaakk's challenge. I was first to 900k. Also, if I weren't shutting down my rigs for 4 days here, I'd be first between us to 1 million with my additional 12k PPD I just found lying by my TV. I'll let you have the victory though, I'm feeling benevolent.


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, Mr. Bogmali? I believe you failed Mmaakk's challenge. I was first to 900k. Also, if I weren't shutting down my rigs for 4 days here, I'd be first between us to 1 million with my additional 12k PPD I just found lying by my TV. I'll let you have the victory though, I'm feeling benevolent.








Well my farm was shutdown for two straight days and I was only able to get 15-16K PPD for those days so you were spared

WTF is PPD lying by your TV So you're telling me that your TV folds and gets 12K PPD Well I can't compete with that so you win


----------



## El Fiendo (May 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25714&stc=1&d=1241841427
> 
> Well my farm was shutdown for two straight days and I was only able to get 15-16K PPD for those days so you were spared
> 
> WTF is PPD lying by your TV So you're telling me that your TV folds and gets 12K PPD Well I can't compete with that so you win



My second rig is by my TV.   If it could fold it would be.


----------



## mmaakk (May 18, 2009)

Bogi, 

I know you might be upset, eating El and mmaakk's dust, *but this ain't necessary*


----------



## bogmali (May 18, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Bogi,
> 
> I know you might be upset, *eating mmaakk's dust*, *but this ain't necessary*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/G80_Broken.jpg



Post updated.... 

Aww man, you didn't have to give me a handicap I'm fully capable of catching up with you straight up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Bogi,
> 
> I know you might be upset, eating El and mmaakk's dust, *but this ain't necessary*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090518/G80_Broken.jpg


Hey look, it's an A2 revision G80 8800GTS 320mb . I lol'd when i saw this pic.


----------



## johnspack (May 29, 2009)

I'm keeping my top 20 producers listing,  ain't no one gonna knock me off!  C,mon I dare you!


----------



## johnspack (May 30, 2009)

Well,  no takers,  so I'm going up even higher on the producers list,  is there no who can stop me?!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 2, 2009)

Maintaining 17th place with 2 cards!  And I'm doing importing of 3d models ect so can't even fold 24/7!  C,mon guys,  I know you've got more than that!


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Well,  no takers,  so I'm going up even higher on the producers list,  is there no who can stop me?!



I've stopped you, passed by you and got a t-shirt that reads "Been there, done that, and got a t-shirt" along with some dude named El Tigre (sp)



johnspack said:


> Maintaining 17th place with 2 cards!  And I'm doing importing of 3d models ect so can't even fold 24/7!  C,mon guys,  I know you've got more than that!



I guess this was directed to some folks out there......cough....cough...mmaakk.... what happen to the 30+K PPD/day bro


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 2, 2009)

Kind of difficult to fold while my hardware is traveling by ship to Brasil.  

You all can say whatever  

*I'M TPU NUMBER 2 SO FAR...*



The BIG respect I have, when we are talking about HARD FOLDING, is for Buck 

After him you are only eating dust... of course the farthest from the top, the more you eat


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Kind of difficult to fold while my hardware is traveling by ship to Brasil.



 That's right, you did tell me that. 

BTW, why do you always have to kiss Buck's a**? We already know that he has 15 million plus points


----------



## mmaakk (Jun 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> That's right, you did tell me that.
> 
> BTW, why do you always have to kiss Buck's a**? We already know that he has 15 million plus points



For me, that's a very EASY answer:

He's the only one above 

I guess you are up to 13 a**


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> I guess you are up to 13 a**



For now that is


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm now ranked 304th on F@H! yay!!!!! 
Idk why, but it makes me happy lol





And post 666  (Finally)


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

hmm, anyone here watched yu-gi-oh? I used to be addicted to that program 'back in the day'. Getting to my point, you could combine cards to make something more powerful, or have better attributes, etc . . . 

So what happens when you combine 2 folders who have been in competition for some time now?  watch this space.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Kyle, you sad little man... lol.

I watched it too, still have my deck... lol


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice....A little co-op folding going on over here


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep!

And Top 100 in a week!

Top 10 in afew days more... lol


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yep!
> 
> And Top 100 in a week! *MAYBE*
> 
> Top 10 in afew days more... lol *MAYBE*




I took the liberty to add a simple word to describe your theories here But anyways, I will quote Damon Wayans as Major Paine and say:

"Don't push the MAYBE baby"


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

lmao 

Aiming for the top 100 lads!


----------



## johnspack (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I have to back off now,  c,mon,  let's see how many of you can take me!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, this is ridiculous,  I've got 2 lousy video cards,  no dual gpu powerhouses, or multicard rigs,  but watch,  I'll claw my way,  way back up the top 20 producers list!  Again!  And I can't even run my 280 in the daytime,  it'll burn out!  C'mon guys,  too many dead producers in the list now,  I came back,  despite my hardware's best interest,  because I can't stand to think I may have saved one life because of my stupid video cards,  and I didn't care!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2009)

really, I thought these guys would have all passed me by now. Only been folding a GTS 250 and been sitting steady in 23rd


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in the upper 225! Hell yeah! Here I come!!!!!
Not really, I won't pass anyone anytime soon...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 2, 2009)

Folding at all with any regularity should get you into the top 100 pretty easy.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep,  Cheese,  keep going,  you might even pass a loud mouth like me!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2009)

Just to make a point,  just cranked up my 280 to 712/1512/1260x2 for the night.  You should see the %s flying by!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 2, 2009)

Idk, I think with the programs I run while I leave it run affects my processing power.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 2, 2009)

I run a freaking old school athlon x2 windsor,  I'm so cpu choked it's not even funny!  I'll still do it!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 4, 2009)

Heheh, told ya,  I'm already at 12th in the top producers list,  that was too easy!  Do I have to go for top 10 producer?  Jeez,  only 2 video cards here?  C,mon guys,  used to be you couldn't get on top 20 producers list with less than 6-7k?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 10, 2009)

Wheee!  coasting at 11th place in the top 20 producers list,  decided to pump 12.6k points out today,  still only 2 cards!  Not even folding full time!  C'mon guys,  try a little harder would ya?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

how far would a 9800gx2 go ?

been crunching and gpu just sits there


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 10, 2009)

A 9800 GX2 would yield you around 10000 PPD. You'd be around 10th place with the power of the 1 card alone. If you're interested and you'd like help on setting it up, please let us know.

Now, to trash talk. Bogi, word on the street is you suck.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, for gawd sakes man,  fold that gx2,  it'll come close to my gtx280!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 10, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> A 9800 GX2 would yield you around 10000 PPD



It depends on OC and drivers. I have one that averages 9-9.5K PPD with the most recent drivers. But I just put that sucker on H2O so I will see how good of an OCer she is



El Fiendo said:


> Now, to trash talk. Bogi, word on the street is you suck.



 Not even going to waste my energy trying to respond to that one cause it's weak sauce


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Not even going to waste my energy trying to respond to that one cause it's weak sauce



Your stats are weak sauce.







So, about that 40k challenge?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

you know you guys talk so much smack but your lucky iv been without the net for 6 months because my rig is so fu@#4n awsome id pwn you all yoiu know now that i have 7 installed and im back online i think its about time i dethrone these PPD pushing electric bill skyrocketing punks back into the stone age and remind them what it feels like to only have 1 WU done and no chance of catching back up top folders bring it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 18, 2009)

B to r to ing it be-itch.


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

I got a 9600GSO folding in it's spare time. Not much but at least I'll go higher than 67th


----------



## bogmali (Jul 18, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Your stats are weak sauce.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090710/oo aa 40k.jpg
> 
> So, about that 40k challenge?



 I cannot believe I miss this post...Check this out slick..







So you were saying about..........My Stats>Your Stats


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I cannot believe I miss this post...Check this out slick..
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27213&stc=1&d=1247931818
> 
> ...



damn son SPANK!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 18, 2009)

mr nasty ... ima thrash you as soon as my 4830 arrives!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> mr nasty ... ima thrash you as soon as my 4830 arrives!



are you talkin to me? because im pretty sure your not at all ready for this. i think you need to do what cdawall did with me awhile back i need you to calm down step back and look for a bit then realize how much id be spanking you.


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

His green numbers are bigger than yours. Owned.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

hat said:


> His green numbers are bigger than yours. Owned.



for another 2 hours before my rig steamrolls his.


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

Not if I have anything to say about it...

(lol, F@H isn't even running right now, it completely kills my performance, even makes browsing the interwebz slow)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> mr nasty ... ima thrash you as soon as my 4830 arrives!



I welcome the opportunity. Bring everything you got. This is gonna be *all out war!*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 18, 2009)

its not just trash talk, im apparently thinking trash too :|


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I welcome the opportunity. Bring everything you got. This is gonna be *all out war!*



i wouldnt consider taking you out a war more like a simple inconvenience.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I welcome the opportunity. Bring everything you got. This is gonna be *all out war!*



Wait till winter


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Wait till winter


I can't wait to be trading paint with you again Mike!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 18, 2009)

I bring trash to all those in this thread and in our forums that are below me in the list, thats around 24th and down. 

Im only running a GTS 250 for peet's (lol) sake. Get with it fellas, I should be in 50th for what I run Get those rigs in action already


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

hat said:


> I got a 9600GSO folding in it's spare time. Not much but at least I'll go higher than 67th



want a challenge? my 8800gt vs 9600GSO


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

The 8800gt is faster. I know I'll lose so no :lol:

Besides the 9600 folds only 8-12 hrs a day cause now folding totally kills my performance for some reason D:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

hat said:


> The 8800gt is faster. I know I'll lose so no :lol:
> 
> Besides the 9600 folds only 8-12 hrs a day cause now folding totally kills my performance for some reason D:



 it doesn't hurt my performance with GPU folding and all 4 cores crunching. I have them both going 24/7(stop them to play games sometimes)


----------



## bogmali (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow at how this thread came back alive (and kicking).

@Mike-that would be something else to see (again)

@I.R.A.-I don't see it remotely possible you dethroning Buck especially if you're using a "red" GPU

@Sol-now you done got me started


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it doesn't hurt my performance with GPU folding and all 4 cores crunching. I have them both going 24/7(stop them to play games sometimes)



It makes Windows lag for me... D:
Maybe it has to do with memory... you have 512mb, I have 384mb


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

hat said:


> It makes Windows lag for me... D:
> Maybe it has to do with memory... you have 512mb, I have 384mb



that could be. I know mine did the same thing when UNDERCLOCKED and folding at the same time.Maybe its just taking too much power out of it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> want a challenge? my 8800gt vs 9600GSO



I know a guy on OCN that has Vmodded 8800Gs's that will give an 8800GT a run for it's money. Shaders run @ 2000mhz.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know a guy on OCN that has Vmodded 8800Gs's that will give an 8800GT a run for it's money. Shaders run @ 2000mhz.



I have what i need to voltmod my 8800GT now that temps are down i could do the voltmod  my shaders run alittle over 1800


----------



## mike047 (Jul 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know a guy on OCN that has Vmodded 8800Gs's that will give an 8800GT a run for it's money. Shaders run @ 2000mhz.



You would have to run the thing in a deep freezer

I have a box with 3-8800gt cards......I have a toaster oven in my kitchen that makes *LESS* heat


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 18, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have what i need to voltmod my 8800GT now that temps are down i could do the voltmod  my shaders run a little over 1820mhz


On a single card running solo the shaders are at 1820mhz, but with multiple cards I am somehow limited to 1745 mhz approx. I simply dunno....



mike047 said:


> I have a box with 3-8800gt cards......I have a toaster oven in my kitchen that makes *LESS* heat



*Mike's triple 8800GT rig*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 18, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> On a single card running solo the shaders are at 1820mhz, but with multiple cards I am somehow limited to 1745 mhz approx. I simply dunno....



maybe a PSU thing or drivers?

@mike The 8800gt is a fairly hot card when overclocked. My room heated up 11c folding overnight with the 8800gt and crunching with the the Phenom 9100e@2.4ghz


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so amazed that I'm holding in the top ten producers list!  You guys can't take me out?  I have almost no equipment compared to most others here,  but I'm in the top ten?! C,mon guys,  knock me off the list!  I dare you!  My claim to fame is my gtx280,  which I only fold part time.  I see gtx295s in here and stuff jeez,  c,mon,  let's see what you guys got!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I'm so amazed that I'm holding in the top ten producers list!  You guys can't take me out?  I have almost no equipment compared to most others here,  but I'm in the top ten?! C,mon guys,  knock me off the list!  I dare you!  My claim to fame is my gtx280,  which I only fold part time.  I see gtx295s in here and stuff jeez,  c,mon,  let's see what you guys got!



if i get the money(probably won't happen) to upgrade my mobo and video cards(possible PSU upgrade too) I would be happy to knock you off the list. I'm sure 2 GTX 260(216) and a 8800GT could do it... but like i said i probably won't get them


----------



## johnspack (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I do have a oced 9800gtx as well running,  but  I shouln't even be in the top 20, nevermind the top 10,   fold guys!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 19, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I cannot believe I miss this post...Check this out slick..
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27213&stc=1&d=1247931818
> 
> ...





Figures a little wench like you would quote the stats only after my third rig comes offline for hardware testing. There's a reason my PPD has been on a decreasing trend the last few days. Don't seen any quotes during the days I was thoroughly handing you your ass on your own silver platter. That's right, it was so bad, I didn't want to dirty mine up.

Besides, from where I'm sitting:






Stats still show me handing you your ass. Thanks sir, want some shame with that ownage?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Figures a little wench like you would quote the stats only after my third rig comes offline for hardware testing. There's a reason my PPD has been on a decreasing trend the last few days. Don't seen any quotes during the days I was thoroughly handing you your ass on your own silver platter. That's right, it was so bad, I didn't want to dirty mine up.
> 
> Besides, from where I'm sitting:
> 
> ...



Tit for tat there buddy.....You've only had me on the daily's and weekly average if not all of my rigs are running For example, I've had two rigs down because I sold my 8800 farm in favor of a single GTX card. It's enroute so enjoy the handicap that I'm affording you there slick


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 19, 2009)

hat said:


> The 8800gt is faster. I know I'll lose so no :lol:
> 
> Besides the 9600 folds only 8-12 hrs a day cause now folding totally kills my performance for some reason D:



DAMN YOU  i'm just alittle behind you (but only been back folding for less then 1 day) and also had a 1888ptWU  early end @86% because of an unstable overclock


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I know a guy on OCN that has Vmodded 8800Gs's that will give an 8800GT a run for it's money. Shaders run @ 2000mhz.



I don't think the 8800GS would give my 8800GT a run anymore 
my new folding settings(tested with ATI tool and furmark)


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice POS.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice POS.



thanks  been wanting to give this thing some more voltage for awhile now.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 22, 2009)

Tisk, tisk,  I'm still in the top ten producers...  my weak little athlon powered systems are kicking intel, Multi-card systems?  I still think I should be like 20th at most here......


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 22, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Tisk, tisk,  I'm still in the top ten producers...  my weak little athlon powered systems are kicking intel, Multi-card systems?  I still think I should be like 20th at most here......



We are glad to have you in the Top 10. Thanks for putting the GTX280 to work for us. Just remember to watch those temps with summer here.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2009)

At 1.11v and with air conditioning,  my temps rarely exceed 63c at full load,  I've backed down a bit,  and I need to do some gaming...  but I probably will never stop folding, even thought it's no good for my equipment!  Darn addictive stuff.... Edit:  Monday will be a test,  going to hit 100f here in my little corner of Canada...


----------



## johnspack (Jul 23, 2009)

Every one here remember why we fold.  Buck can tell us over and over.  But we already know why.  My father died of cancer,  I know why.  I'm sure all of us do.l  I'd like to thank Buck for reminding me why I do this,  and why it matters.  Thanks BucK!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

went to radio shack and got a new pot redid the voltmod got new folding clocks alittle slower but it takes less voltage tested with OCCT GPU,Furmark,ATI tool i am going to say its stable till i get an error in F@H but 15mins of each and no problem i think its going to be fine


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

no memory oc? 

is that wallpaper from Blood+?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> no memory oc?
> 
> is that wallpaper from Blood+?



memory OC doesn't really do anything for my PPD i will OC it when i game or benchmark but the little extra PPD isn't worth the heat. I don't remember where i got the wallpaper or what its called. btw i will raise my memory to 950mhz if that will make you happy. Also what do you use to test your GPU overclock


----------



## hat (Jul 24, 2009)

Eh, well it's great for games. 

I use the OCCT gpu test with error checking on so I can easily see if the card is artifacting or not


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

hat said:


> Eh, well it's great for games.
> 
> I use the OCCT gpu test with error checking on so I can easily see if the card is artifacting or not



thats what i used. along with ATI tool and furmark...


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 24, 2009)

My PPD should be back up to ~20000 from tomorrow 

I got my 260 back, just have to install it again (lent it to a mate to game with, while he waited on a 280)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> My PPD should be back up to ~20000 from tomorrow
> 
> I got my 260 back, just have to install it again (lent it to a mate to game with, while he waited on a 280)



you want to lend me the 2 4870s to bench with for a dew days


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 24, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> you want to lend me the 2 4870s to bench with for a dew days



Lol!!  I got fed up waiting on my parts to arrive and hooked them up to a rad last week ~23,000 3DMark06 and temps never over 40C, will push them some more when I get the rest of my stuff.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 24, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Lol!!  I got fed up waiting on my parts to arrive and hooked them up to a rad last week ~23,000 3DMark06 and temps never over 40C, will push them some more when I get the rest of my stuff.



 damn thats not bad


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 25, 2009)

Ain't enough trash talk in this trash talk thread.

You all suck.

That is all.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

/is on his way to steal a bunch of Nvidia Tesla systems to crush El Fiendo in F@H


----------



## bogmali (Jul 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Ain't enough trash talk in this trash talk thread.
> 
> You all suck.
> 
> That is all.



Funny how I am not mentioned in your post whatsoever So you've given up on me eh


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 25, 2009)

For now. I have like a 5000+ electrical bill coming up. I can't computer spend.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Seriously, some of you should consider getting a small utilities-included appartment to house all your crunchers...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 25, 2009)

Nah, mines all repair work and upgrading my house. It ain't half bad.




But you all still suck.


----------



## hat (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah... well... you'll never defeat my Athlon XP 2200+ at WCG!!
yeah right...


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2009)

As you may have noticed,  I have to step back production.  Time for some of you moneybags multi card power users to step up to the plate!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Aug 4, 2009)

What the hell, we only have 12 users in the red as of 8/4/09 (or 4/8/09 for you Europeans).


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know about you guys but I'm about to go to plaid. You can come with.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2009)

My system is almost dead,  I'm on a fixed income,  I'm holding 12th place in top producers.  I'm updating my system thanks to Buck,  and I'll take back 10th place or above!  Give me a challenge!!!!!!  One word,  FOLD  !!!


----------



## johnspack (Aug 21, 2009)

My system is basically dead now,  and I'm upgrading to an intel system within a week!  If you thought I could make points before,  watch!  Top 10,  here I come again!  Still,  with only 2 video cards,  but with added cpu this time,  watch the fun!


----------



## msgclb (Aug 30, 2009)

I was looking for a motherboard for a couple of cards and found this great deal!


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 30, 2009)

What!!!

Anyone want to post that over to me!!!

They cost loads more in the UK!!!

That's about £64,551 ... lol


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta love the asinine price, and yet right below it... "Availability: only 3 left!!"


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 30, 2009)

They started with 2 but I figured maybe I could make some cash and sent em one for only 50% of the profit. I7 here i come lol.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 3, 2009)

So after I added my 8800 to my folding list, I have now advanced 7 spots within the last day


----------



## msgclb (Sep 3, 2009)

When I looked at where A Cheese Danish was in the folding list it reminded me of an experience back in my youth. What I'm about to say is not directed toward anyone but just a lesson I learned very quickly!

I took a bus ride that ended with a breakfast around 4:30 AM. Afterwards we were sent to bed. At 6:00 AM there was this loud music  and this feller dressed in green started barking orders. Fall in at the foot of your bed, attention, eyes to the front, and many more that I have forgotten.

For some reason this guy picked on me!  He told me I was the lowest thing on earth. He then asked me if I knew what the lowest thing on earth was? Even though I'd just been told that I was the lowest thing on earth I answered, NO SIR. He then told me that he was no SIR and I quickly answered, NO SERGEANT. He then told me, _*whale shit*_, and you're lower than that. 

So we all have to start at the bottom and work our way up. Some of us had to do it with our heads shaved!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> When I looked at where A Cheese Danish was in the folding list it reminded me of an experience back in my youth. What I'm about to say is not directed toward anyone but just a lesson I learned very quickly! So we all have to start at the bottom and work our way up. Some of us had to do it with our heads shaved!



Sorry about your story mate but it is true. We all start out at the bottom.
And quite frankly, I'm moving up pretty fast 
Buuuuuuut I don't think I'll be in the upper 100 anytime soon


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 5, 2009)

bogmali imma thrash you so hard


----------



## msgclb (Sep 5, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Sorry about your story mate but it is true. We all start out at the bottom.
> And quite frankly, I'm moving up pretty fast
> Buuuuuuut I don't think I'll be in the upper 100 anytime soon



Redo when I get my facts straight!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> Redo when I get my facts straight!




And it would be sweet to get up to 100 relatively soon  But not too sure if that will happen. I'm only folding ~4 days straight a week.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm about ready to move up 2 places... I'm close to the guy ahead of me, and the guy ahead of him is close as well. There's a lot of inactivity in the top 65. It'll take awhile but I should be in the top 20 if everyone stays inactive


----------



## msgclb (Sep 5, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> And it would be sweet to get up to 100 relatively soon  But not too sure if that will happen. I'm only folding ~4 days straight a week.



I thought that I was looking at your folding stats but just after posting I saw that I really screwed up. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I think you could break 100 in both folding and crunching in 30 to 45 days. Of course you could come down with folding fever and make it sooner.

Milestones Today
A_Cheese_Danish passes 20,000


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> bogmali imma thrash you so hard



Huh


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> bogmali imma thrash you so hard


 I thought you were thrashin me first????


----------



## bogmali (Sep 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I thought you were thrashin me first????



He has to come through me first before he gets to you Buck


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I thought that I was looking at your folding stats but just after posting I saw that I really screwed up. I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I think you could break 100 in both folding and crunching in 30 to 45 days. Of course you could come down with folding fever and make it sooner.
> 
> Milestones Today
> A_Cheese_Danish passes 20,000



Alright! Past 20K 
And I'll pass 100th place when I pass it I guess


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 5, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Alright! Past 20K
> And I'll pass 100th place when I pass it I guess



Congrat's Cheese!!!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 5, 2009)

those damn nvidia cards, ill thrash u still


----------

